# No Objection Certificate



## lostintheuae (Nov 9, 2010)

Can anyone help me? Does anyone know the rules surrounding the issue of a No Objections Certificate? My daughter recently left her job and has been offered a new job here in Dubai. She has been treated in an appalling manner by her old employers and they have forced her to sign an End of Service agreement which prevented her getting nearly 90,000 that she was due. They threatened to withdraw her NOC which they had issued if she did not sign. How long can they hold this threat of withdrawel over her head? Is there a time limit? Any advice would be gratefully received.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

I believe that as soon as she is physically holding the NOC, then they can't threaten to withdraw it. Thats why there is such importance attached to the certificate.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

I think she needs to put in a complaint to The Ministry of Labour.


----------



## lostintheuae (Nov 9, 2010)

Bigjimbo said:


> I believe that as soon as she is physically holding the NOC, then they can't threaten to withdraw it. Thats why there is such importance attached to the certificate.[/QUOTEShe was actually in the Labor Law offices facing three representatives of her company when she was threatened with the withdrawel and that is why she signed!
> We are now seeking the advice of a lawyer.


----------



## lostintheuae (Nov 9, 2010)

wandabug said:


> I think she needs to put in a complaint to The Ministry of Labour.


That is where she was - faced with three representatives of her company and that she felt she had no option other than to sign!


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Wow! The corruption in this place knows no bounds! It always seems to be the luck of the draw here, some people get treated well by employers and some get treated terribly and it doesn't matter if it's a local company or multi-national, they all easily and readily exploit the potholes in the system.


----------

